# newbie at glasgow royal infirmary looking for advice



## yellow76 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi everyone.  New to this, nervous, excited and a little confused.  My partner and I have been together for 7 years and trying to conceive for over 4 years.  GP referred us to GRI and we have been for our first appointment and were given the results of his semen analysis... low count and low motility.  He got several bloods taken and I got an internal exam.  I was told my ovaries looked normal and because I have a regular 28 day cycle the consultant said there is a high probability that I am fertile.  We have another appointment on Wednesday and I am wondering when my fertility will be tested? Also, does anyone know if this means we are now on the waiting list or are we still in the screening stage?  Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!!! x


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, not totally sure what you mean by your fertility being tested? Did you not get bloods done too? I'd have thought they'd have done that to check you as well? 
I would think you're on the waiting list now that they've seen you, and from being on these boards a while, the list moves quicker than they say it will.
Good luck xx


----------



## yellow76 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  I never got any bloods done and thats what has made me wonder about my own fertility as so far we have only had results from my partner   x


----------

